# 2014 Wrangler with Western HTS-Shock Replacement



## Snowmorexcuses (Nov 30, 2016)

Good Morning All-
Have a 2014 Wrangel with a Western HTS. I need to replace the shocks @ 80,000 mile( Yeah I know overdue) Anyway any suggestions on stiffening up the sag ? I have seen Spring upgrades and Timbrin combo? I don't plow much with this rig, my driveway and a couple neighbors. I just hate the sag. Thanks in advance


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FYI shocks don't hold weight, the springs do. 
All shocks do is dampen the rebound.


----------



## Snowmorexcuses (Nov 30, 2016)

dieselss said:


> FYI shocks don't hold weight, the springs do.
> All shocks do is dampen the rebound.


Yes of course I was just asking if people are doing a combination of heavier springs and shock? Maybe I didnt word it right


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not a jeep guy so I don't really know the options out there, but can you install a coil over shock set-up?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Not many snow removal businesses use Jeeps. I would recommend going to jeep web forums and see what they say.
I do know some have used air shocks on the front,that were actually made to carry some weight.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

a vehicle weighing 4,000 lbs. with a GVWRof 6,000 lbs. can carry 2,000 lbs. of gear, passengers, etc. Putting in an air shock does not increase your capacity.

Monroe Max-Air air shocks can be inflated or deflated as needed, up to 150 PSI, to maintain ride height when under load with additional weight up to 1,200 lbs. (Capacity is limited by vehicle suspension, tires and transmission. See vehicle owner’s manual for details.)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Air shocks
JK (no lift) HiJackers Front 49178 Rear 49131


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

theplowmeister said:


> Air shocks
> JK (no lift) HiJackers Front 49178 Rear 49131


 and if theres a lift?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WhitePlowr said:


> and if theres a lift?


then different shocks are needed.


----------

